# SLENDERTONE BELTS



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

these any good for abs or just not needed.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

just a money making gimik for lazy people mate.

just 'pump' your abs up, just as your arms would get pumped if you put it on ur arm


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> just a money making gimik for lazy people mate.
> 
> just 'pump' your abs up, just as your arms would get pumped if you put it on ur arm


I'm gonna strap one to every muscle in my body, then i'll never have to work out! ;p


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

though they was, some of them are mad expensive.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

They are useless gimmicks, better off doing a sit up or two. And they cost nothing.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I laughed so hard I nearly fell off my dinosaur


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

But have you not seen there clinically proven results and compelling case studies!?

But seriously, look at the pictures... its laughable that they have before / after shots and claim there's a difference..

http://www.slendertone.com/case-studies.aspx?pid=10-15


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i got a really cheap one when i first started training.

used it once... then i took the stimulators out of it and just p!ssed about with them.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> i got a really cheap one when i first started training.
> 
> used it once... then i took the stimulators out of it and just p!ssed about with them.


But now you have a ripped and muscly face right?


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Slendertone helped me lose weight, gain muscle and increased the size of my penis. I heard Arnie used to use them and thats how he won Mr Olympia


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> increased the size of my penis.


lmaoooo :lol:

and yes i do have an insanley toned face now . you can see my teeth thru my lips


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, use it for 5 mins a day, take CELLTECH HARDCORE and youll be ****ing ripped in days!

In fairness I have to confess, yrs ago before i knew anything about training or nutrition (of filthy dirty steroids lol) I bought one, all it did was hurt like a mother f**ker.


----------

